# Coralife aqualight pro questions???



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a 36" aqualight pro with a 150w HQI MH and 2 x 65w pc's. Now I know they sell a version of this 36" with 2 x 96w pc's instead of the 2 x 65w ones. There is plenty of room in the hood for them to fit and the reflector goes all the way down. So, I imagine all I would have to do is swap out the 2 x 65w ballast for a 2 x 96w ballast. I have torn it apart and saw the 2 x 65w ballast so getting to it is no big deal. I just cannot find the 2 x 96w ballast for it. I wonder if I can just use any ol 2 x 96w ballast for it. I emailed Coralife with no success. Any thoughts or ideas on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It depends on the ballast. You might be able to track down how many watts the ballast is rated for by opening up the fixture and reading the label on the ballast. It's not a good idea to try to drive more watts than the ballast is rated for.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

chiahead said:


> I have a 36" aqualight pro with a 150w HQI MH and 2 x 65w pc's. Now I know they sell a version of this 36" with 2 x 96w pc's instead of the 2 x 65w ones. There is plenty of room in the hood for them to fit and the reflector goes all the way down. So, I imagine all I would have to do is swap out the 2 x 65w ballast for a 2 x 96w ballast. I have torn it apart and saw the 2 x 65w ballast so getting to it is no big deal. I just cannot find the 2 x 96w ballast for it. I wonder if I can just use any ol 2 x 96w ballast for it. I emailed Coralife with no success. Any thoughts or ideas on this? Thanks in advance.


you mean this?

Coralife Aqualight 2x96 Replacement Electronic Ballast


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am going to try that ballast out and see if it fits--thanks


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

good news....wired in the 2 x 96w coralife ballast from Hello lights.....just had to redo the wiring connections, but everything else was a smooth install


----------

